# Bumper Sticker



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thought this was pretty funny!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Has it been positively identified as a female yet?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Has it been positively identified as a female yet?


Now that's funny. :mrgreen:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh my! :lol:


----------

